# Ford Explorer plow choices?



## duganc1717 (Dec 21, 2003)

As the title states I'm looking for a plow for a 99" explorer. It will be used for my own driveway and possibily a couple on my street.

Requirements are it must be fully hyd. And would strongly prefer not to have to modify (Westerns bumper notching) anything.

I've owned a few Fisher's before so I'm leaning in the Homestead direction but, open to all suggestions. Also if anyone could include pricing that would be great.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

homesteader would make a good choice i think


----------



## duganc1717 (Dec 21, 2003)

> homesteader would make a good choice i think


Thanks, I'm going look @ one today.


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

A few things to make sure you ask (I didn't).
Be sure it will fit your truck.
Availability - fisher dealer here was out of stock of some of the components.
If they are going to install it you may have to wait. I waited over 2 weeks for installation.

I was all set to have a homesteder installed last fri. I found out last minute that it would not fit my truck. I am going with a regular fisher to be installed tomorrow. They ended up giving me a good deal.
Now I need it to snow - more


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

ron

What model are u having installed? Get some pics up because I mite get a bigger plow next year and I would like to see what it looks like on a Z. Oh and also let us know if they had to modify it at all.

Thanks

Josh 99zr2


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

Josh
The fisher dealer doesn'thave all the parts in yet... Should be in this week.(hopefuly) I am going for a 6'9" mm2 steel bade. It weighs 490 pounds. They say it will go on with no modifications, they have put them on other zr2's. I will keep you posted.
Ron


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Ron 

Cool it is the ld series I assume. Get some pics and I would be very interested if it did go on with no mods. If I may ask what kind of a good deal did you get. PM me if you would like with the price. I am just wondering.


Josh 99zr2


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks like you guys are running S10/Blazer. I wanted to get an 04 Blazer and put a Fisher MM on it but I can't seem to find anyone who knows what will work on this truck. My cousin has a 98 S10 pickup with a Fisher MM but it seems it was discontinued in 97? Let me know how you make out!


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Do a cost analysis before you spend the money. If it snows 10x a year at $50 per plow, it might not pay to use your own rig. In addition to the cost of the plow, frame and hydraulics, you have wear on your vehicle, you have to store the plow. Even if you make some money plowing the neighbors, what if you want to go away for a week in the winter? I rethink these issues every summer when I get ready for the winter.


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

Not only all that but I have a friend who has been using a blazer with a Meyers on it! He goes thru a trans about 3 times A winter I think he only losses about $2000 per season out of pocket just to be able to sit in a truck all night! He has like 5 great accounts too small lots big money and won't turn em over or even take help on em! Well he'll take help if it's free!


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Snow pimp

If your friend is using up 3 trans a year there is something wrong with the way he is plowing. He shoodn't be using up his trans like that under normal plowing. 


Josh 99zr2


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah I'd say. I've been plowing for 20 years and never ate a trans yet.


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

actually that guy is super easy on his truck! I know when plowing he (and everyone else) looks at me like I am a rodeo cowboy! I tend to be the guy that moves the piles for the backhoe when he has problems and instead of wasting all that extra effort turning the steering wheel I try to glance the whole truck off a snow bank! I have another friend that has a brand new and every year has to borrow one of mine at least three times a season! He is one of the worse drivers in the history of plowing as far as being abusive to a truck he snaps front axles and blows starters off from the sudden stops of hitting piles and inanimate objects!

I have thought about it I think speed is the key I am hardly ever under 25 MPH when plowing and do no residents! I think the slow speeds have to use the drive train more than the weight and momentum of the truck!


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

If someone were damaging and replacing 3 trans a season, he is better off renting a backhoe or a bobcat for the season, it would be less expensive.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Snow pimp

So is your friend throwing the truck into reverse as he is still going forward at 15 or 20 mph. That mite do it if he does it repeatably.

Josh 99zr2


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

No he is ridiculously slow he crawls around the lot all night I bet his speedometer never even registers!


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Wow I dont undrstand what he could be doing to that thing.

Josh 99zr2


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

....Or could he being going back to the same transmission person who is clueless.


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

The first year (3 trans jobs) he kept going back to the same place! The next 6 rebuilds were swaps from the junkyard or reconditioned swap outs from a rebuild shop! Most of it has been warranty work But that doesn't help the lost weeks of work or the labor and tows!


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm surprised any shop would honor a warranty after the first problem. I have heard that it is key to rebuild the transmission that came out of the vehicle rather than accept a swap or a used transmission. Evidently those mega transmission stores put in anything that fits and you have alignment problems, driveshaft problems and other issues.


----------

